# Post your Lighting Pictures!!!



## CCichlids (Sep 27, 2011)

I am really wanting to bring out the color potential of my peacocks/haps/and one mbuna (yellow lab  ) and i was wondering what lighting you had running. If you could post pics of you lighting and give specifics on what the lighting setup is, it would be GREAT! This could also be helpful to anyone else wanting new lighting. Thanks! :fish:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my tank. I have a 48" 75g. I have a quad t5 HO fixture which is 4 - 48" t5 bulbs 54w each(2- 10000k & 2- actinic) for a total of 216w.

If you spent a little more you could get a double ended HQI metal halide setup. It would be overkill but having these on my reef tanks in the past it really brings out the colors plus the shimmer in the water. They will heat up your tank a bit as well depending on how close to the water the fixture. They offer many different bulbs as well and you could opt for something a little bluer without having to buy actinic bulbs.



















This last picture for some reason with the camera is a bit darker than in reality. It does give you a general idea of the colors offered with the 10k/actinic combo though.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I think you may find the pictures are quite often misleading. I find my pictures depend more on the camera settings rather than the true color of the tank lights.
Same tank, same time, but with different settings.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The picture above is misleading since they were taken from different angles. It is true that some camera settings alter color slightly (on purpose). At the risk of causing offense, I must say I really don't like the blue tank above. Just my opinion.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

BillD said:


> The picture above is misleading since they were taken from different angles. It is true that some camera settings alter color slightly (on purpose). At the risk of causing offense, I must say I really don't like the blue tank above. Just my opinion.


Its really not quite that blue but its more of an actually true white with maybe a blue "hint". As PfunMO said pictures can be sometimes misleading. Could be the camera adjusting to the lights of the tank, the room the tank is in, the monitor you are viewing them on, etc....

I would not purchase a lighting system based on what I saw on the internet but instead what I could see in person.

Here is a pic I took last night at the same angle or maybe slightly off and you can see how it makes a difference. The tank looks like a cross between the two. I will note that my camera is not the best in the world and certainly can't obtain the same quality I see with my own two eyes.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

The two pictures I posted are different due to settings of the camera more than angle. I posted them only as an example of what the camera does. The pictures were taken to try to avoid reflections from windows in the room. Both have reflections showing on the right end but going high and resetting the camera seemed to be only way for me and my limited camera equipment to get a look at the inside of the tank rather than just light the outside. Digital pictures, once run through Photoshop really show little of the actual scene that our eyes might see.

The point was that we should not relie on photos to show true colors. They show the work of the camera and operator, not the true color.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

PfunMo said:


> The two pictures I posted are different due to settings of the camera more than angle. I posted them only as an example of what the camera does. The pictures were taken to try to avoid reflections from windows in the room. Both have reflections showing on the right end but going high and resetting the camera seemed to be only way for me and my limited camera equipment to get a look at the inside of the tank rather than just light the outside. Digital pictures, once run through Photoshop really show little of the actual scene that our eyes might see.
> 
> *The point was that we should not relie on photos to show true colors. They show the work of the camera and operator, not the true color. *


Totally agree....and in my case a very very bad camera operator.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Part of the fun (and challenge) of keeping fish is all the side interests it brings out. As I find I want to post pictures, I find a need for more practice and knowledge in taking those pictures. Having Photoshop by a lucky bit, has helped as much as any camera skills I've gained. Big thing with tank pictures is to make sure the flash is at an angle to the tank glass. Otherwise you get this nasty glare bouncing back to you. Practice, practice and more practice. 
You probably are better than you know.


----------



## ParadoX19 (Sep 22, 2011)

lighting is current usa nova extreme 48" X2 54watt each bulb. 10,000k and one 460nm blue. might get myself two 50/50s in the future.









same lighting









LED lighting is one 48" ecoxotic stunner strip, 12,000k/453blue with reflectors

















i also have lunar lights set up too, true lumen LEDs which are cool looking


















image quality is poor, the colors are more crisp and the shimmering is awesome! iam very impressed with the stunner strips, the only downside is that they're kinda expensive


----------



## CCichlids (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting! I realize now what everyone means by different cameras and shot angles and what not, but still keep of posting! I enjoy looking around at everyones tanks. Gives me ideas for my own. I really like everyones set up here too. PfunMo, what africans are in there? Look stunning. Don't be afraid to post!


----------



## juststayinthecave (Dec 23, 2010)

Here's natural light coming in the window and leaving glare in my tank. The glare gave quite the effect, in my mind, though completely unintentional.

http://s1080.photobucket.com/albums/j33 ... ave/light/


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

juststayinthecave said:


> Here's natural light coming in the window and leaving glare in my tank. The glare gave quite the effect, in my mind, though completely unintentional.
> 
> http://s1080.photobucket.com/albums/j33 ... ave/light/


Nice fish!!


----------



## CCichlids (Sep 27, 2011)

Man, 219 views and only 11 replies?! Didn't think I was that boring! :lol:


----------



## CITADELGRAD87 (Mar 26, 2003)

Halof of those replies are me, checking the cool pictures, just like I click on Rate the Tank above you but never post.

The reason? I'm building my 100 into the wall, and am looking at a box with my Aquaticlife 4 bulb T5HOs and LEDs leaning against the wall. I'd love to post some pictures, but I haven't even SEEN my lights yet.

Soon I will bust it out, not much to post until that time, though.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Also, to reply you have to register, you don't to view. We get a lot of guests browsing C-F.


----------



## CCichlids (Sep 27, 2011)

GTZ, true haha I get it now. CITADELGRAD87, yeah i know they have some cool tanks in there. Lots of inspiration!


----------



## christinaa (Oct 29, 2011)

dayummm your tank is beautiful :fish:

i'm currently working on the lighting for my tank


----------



## blackedout (Sep 21, 2010)

heres mine!

what does everyone think?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

blackedout said:


> heres mine!
> 
> what does everyone think?


Looks good. I really like your sand, what type of sand is that, it's not PFS is it?


----------



## blackedout (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks, no it not PFS, its a Crushed Coral / Cichlid Sand / Agonite Mixture. :thumb:


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

blackedout said:


> thanks, no it not PFS, its a Crushed Coral / Cichlid Sand / Agonite Mixture. :thumb:


Thanks. That's the color/style substrate I want to use in mine so I had to ask. My plan was to use Crushed Coral / Cichlid Sand rather than PFS since the PFS seems to be a tad more tan (I really enjoy white). So looks like I'm on the right track for what I want.

Very nice look :thumb:


----------



## CCichlids (Sep 27, 2011)

blackedout said:


> heres mine!
> 
> what does everyone think?


I really like it! What fixture are you using along with which bulbs? Thanks!


----------



## blackedout (Sep 21, 2010)

its a Db Solarmaxhe2 Double T5 10000k Strip W/led 48"


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a friend who is big into saltwater and I love how his tanks look. My wife would even notice how great his tank looks. I have changed lighting a few times without telling her and she never noticed. So one day I went over to his house and his lighting looked just like mine. I thought in my head "has my lighting got that much better or did he change something" so I asked him. He walked over to the tank and flicked two switches. He said before those were only his T-5's running. A few minutes later his tank looked a million times better. Crystal clear, shimmering water and fish had amazing color. It was his metal halides, His were Mogel based 250w 12.5k hamilton technology bulbs. He gave me some advice and told me to get some 175w halides and that I do not need the upper wattage because I'm not growing corals. So hunted around on craigslist and found two 4' medal halide fixtures for an amazing price. I went and bought them and couldn't be happier. I do not run them all the time. Many days I don't run them at all. Right now I only have 10k bulbs and it is not exactly the color I want but the great thing is that saltwater guys have to replace their halides at least once a year. They are not burnt out then but they stop growing their corals. So I went to a local salt store and told them I was on the look out and would give $10 a bulb. I just got a call that they have four 12.5k and four 20k's that I can come and have for $30. These pictures are taken with my just one of the 4' fixtures. It has two 175w halides and two 48" actinic t-8's


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

dark SSide said:


> I have a friend who is big into saltwater and I love how his tanks look. My wife would even notice how great his tank looks. I have changed lighting a few times without telling her and she never noticed. So one day I went over to his house and his lighting looked just like mine. I thought in my head "has my lighting got that much better or did he change something" so I asked him. He walked over to the tank and flicked two switches. He said before those were only his T-5's running. A few minutes later his tank looked a million times better. Crystal clear, shimmering water and fish had amazing color. It was his metal halides, His were Mogel based 250w 12.5k hamilton technology bulbs. He gave me some advice and told me to get some 175w halides and that I do not need the upper wattage because I'm not growing corals. So hunted around on craigslist and found two 4' medal halide fixtures for an amazing price. I went and bought them and couldn't be happier. I do not run them all the time. Many days I don't run them at all. Right now I only have 10k bulbs and it is not exactly the color I want but the great thing is that saltwater guys have to replace their halides at least once a year. They are not burnt out then but they stop growing their corals. So I went to a local salt store and told them I was on the look out and would give $10 a bulb. I just got a call that they have four 12.5k and four 20k's that I can come and have for $30. These pictures are taken with my just one of the 4' fixtures. It has two 175w halides and two 48" actinic t-8's


Totally agree about the MH's. I have had reef tanks and a large 225g african cichlid tank running 250w double ended HQI fixtures. They also had built in VHO's with blue actinic's as well. If lighting is important then MH is the only way to go. The light looks very natural. I had a PFO Acrolight and LOVED it!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> It has two 175w halides and two 48" actinic t-8's


Interesting idea, but what about the algae growth. How long have you been running these? The tank looks too pristine for it to have been very long.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

I run a sump and have a 36w turbo twist UV sterilizer. I still have my t5 lights on this tank so they run 80% of the time.


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

This is my DIY tank, I used a 20ft white LED xmass tube, the kind you see rapped around trees at parks and in the city. I got it at my local hardwar store for $20.










My cheepo digi cam doesn't do it much justice!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Cartem2 said:


> This is my DIY tank, I used a 20ft white LED xmass tube, the kind you see rapped around trees at parks and in the city. I got it at my local hardwar store for $20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you mount the strips? I have 6 or 7 LONG LED strips of which you speak still new in the box. I bought them for the house during xmas but never used them. Curious as to how you mounted them above your tank.


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Its a plywood top so I just screwed the clips that came with the lights right into the top, I looped them around the outside edge and once thru the middle. I would post a pic but I forgot to take one before I put the top onto the tank and I can't take it off now. :?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Cartem2 said:


> Its a plywood top so I just screwed the clips that came with the lights right into the top, I looped them around the outside edge and once thru the middle. I would post a pic but I forgot to take one before I put the top onto the tank and I can't take it off now. :?


Ok..I have the lights so I am going to play around a bit and see what happens.


----------

